# in poliuretano espanso compatto laccato



## Peggy101

Chers amis il s'agit de meubles de salle de bain: 

Composizione bagno sospeso in poliuretano espanso compatto laccato, un'anta con sistema slow motion. Consolle in ceramica. Specchio bisellato su pannello in mdf.

J’ai trouvé des références mais Je n’en suis pas sûre.

...en mousse de polyuréthane compacte laquée. 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## Necsus

Tutti e tre insieme li ho trovati solo QUI, però in rete ci sono tanti "polyuréthane expansé" e "polyuréthane compact" (senza -e finale, visto che dovrebbe essere maschile).


----------



## Peggy101

certo poliuretano e' maschile e l'agettivo non va accordato al femminile nel caso in cui si elimini il termine "mousse" che lo precede. E questo e' stato uno dei problemi, in molti casi  il termine poliuretano e' preceduto dal termine mousse mentre non e' seguito dal termi espanso, ed e' li che mi sono persa  ahi che grattacapo. Grazie dell'aiuto  
Chiedo scusa, probabilmente non sono stata molto chiara, magari domani a mente fresca riusciro' a spiegarmi meglio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Si trova più spesso nelle descrizioni "mousse dense de polyuréthane".
Comunque, credo sia meglio tu ci rispieghi dall'inizio e a mente fresca, cosa vuoi esattamente per i tuoi thread "da bagno", possibilmente con un link alle immagini .


----------



## Peggy101

Dunque in rete ho trovato quest'immagine: http://www.giordanoshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=18970&from=bakeka

e nella descrizione fa riferimento ai materiali (in poliuterano espanso compatto laccato) ed e' proprio qui che ho il problema. Se fosse solo poliuterano espanso laccato forse sarebbe piu'semplice trovare una soluzione che non sia di natura letterale. Probabilmente in francese nelle descrizioni troviamo sempre mousse, mentre in italiano la parola schiuma e' spesso sottintesa...credo. 
In questo sito che cito http://www.faidate360.com/Pannelli_poliuretano_espanso.html nella spiegazione si parla di uno strato di schiuma. Il problema rimane il termine compatto. Credi che compatto si possa avvicinare all'idea di denso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Compatto in italiano = dense in francese, sono sicuro, in quest'uso specifico, ovviamente!
*Edit*: Lascerei perdere "mousse dense" e direi soltanto "en polyuréthane laqué"


----------



## Peggy101

Ok allora grazie ancora, io stavo appunto cercando una soluzione che avesse un senso  Grazie davvero.


----------

